
ReactOS X64 boots on modern hardware with RAM-disk - jeditobe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rgsXXbs2FA
======
RickSanchez2600
It just needs better driver support. It looks good so far.

~~~
simonblack
Exactly. When a long-standing lack of USB drivers means that you can't even
install ReactOS on many machines, there's been a definite failure in the
allocation of development resource priorities.

